# Looks pregnant again?



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a aby, who gave birth 2 days ago to 4 small babies. She was big so I was a bit puzzled by the amount and size but she looked slim and done so didnt think further of it. But this morning, she looks ready to pop again, like she is pregnant and very due! Thoughts, experiences?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
What about mousemom today?I hope everything is ok.
Otherwise I would visit a vet to make sure that there aren't any babies still inside her and that she hasn't got an infection.


----------

